# Website auf Sicherheitslücken prüfen



## d-braun (8. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin schon eine ganze Weile auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit meine Homepage auf Sicherheitslücken zu prüfen.

Dabei bin ich auf den Chorizo-Scanner und den  SiteDigger gestoßen.
Leide bieten diese beiden Tools nicht das was ich möchte.

SiteDigger findet nicht viel und der Chorinzo-Scanner ist zwar gut, kann aber nur für einen Host genutzt werden.

Hat jemand vieleicht einen Tipp für mich?
Ich bräuchte sowas wie den Chorinzo-Scanner aber möglichst unbegrenzt und Freeware da ich mehrere Hosts betreue.

MFG
dom


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. November 2006)

Nessus ist zwar weniger fuer Websites zustaendig, aber findet in dem Gebiet auch schonmal hier und da ein paar Dinge. Allgemein auf jeden Fall ein gutes Tool.
Lediglich fuer Websites ist Nikto, welches ich mir bisher aber noch nicht wirklich grossartig angeguckt hab, was ich aber auf jeden Fall mal nachholen will da es sicher kein uninteressantes Programm ist.

Zusaetzlich ist es natuerlich im Zweifelsfall auch nicht schlecht manuell zu testen, wenn man den weiss was es zu testen gibt. Und bei mehrere Seiten kann das natuerlich auch schonmal in Arbeit ausarten. Aber auf jeden Fall besser als garnicht zu testen.


----------



## chris1978 (7. Juni 2009)

hier kannst du das machen: 

https://www.infected-web.de/


----------

